
MySQL Raytracer - corysama
http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=83222
======
corysama
I did not create this. This is a demoscene production released yesterday at
Deadline (Berlin) 2019.

Details from the README
[https://demozoo.org/productions/268459/info/2923/](https://demozoo.org/productions/268459/info/2923/)

\----

Hello Deadline! This is a raytracing engine contained in a single Mysql SELECT
statement. In the beginning of the code there are a few parameters that can be
modified. The scene can be specified using the @triangles and @squares
parameters, but everything is explained in the comments. The whole query
returns a bitmap file which can be written to the filesystem using the "INTO
DUMPFILE" syntax at the end of the query, if mysql has filesystem write
permissions. The raytracer supports shadows and reflections, which makes it,
to my knowledge, the most advanced MySQL raytracer on the market right now.
However, it is not really polished and kinda slow. Since I didn't really know
how to present this work in a demoparty friendly way, I just included two
finished renderings.

Contained files: sqlray.sql - Contains the code and a standard box scene with
a few spheres sqlray-bunny.sql - Contains the code and a scene with the
stanford bunny model, about 950 polygons. sqlray.bmp - Contains the output of
the query in sqlray.txt. With a resolution of 1920x1080, this image took about
10 minutes to render on a Xeon E3-1246. sqlray-bunny.bmp - Contains the output
of the query in sqlray-bunny.txt. With a resolution of 200x200, this image
only took about 2 hours to render on a Xeon E3-1246.

Requirements: To run this code, you need a running mysql-server to execute the
query. The code is only tested on mysql version 5.7.22 running on Ubuntu
16.04. MySQL also needs file write permissions to write the bmp file to the
filesystem. If you want to render more than a few pixels worth you usually
also have to increase mysql's memory and execution time limit settings.

Released under the do whatever the fuck you want license. If you use it for
commercial purposes, like rendering your Hollywood studio's new big animated
A-Movie, please let me know at holtsetio@gmail.com.

Have fun!

\-- Nick / Holtsetio

------
gaspoweredcat
madness, i love it!

